# Peroni Gran Reserva. Anyone Now Much About It?



## The Giant (2/5/11)

As the topic says, Peroni apparantly have a new beer out called Peroni Gran Reserva (see pic)

Anyone tried this or no much about it? Got a deal at work i can get it pretty cheap and was thinking of giving it a crack.

Dont mind the occasional Peroni but not my favourite beer


----------



## WarmBeer (2/5/11)

Have had it a couple of times while out at (predominantly Italian) restaurants.

Do not in any way confuse this with the normal Peroni. This is actually a damn good beer.

Malty, a good dose of caramel, nice lingering bitterness, iirc.

Worth getting a 6-pack, and this is not a recommendation I would give for the normal Peroni crap :icon_vomit:


----------



## The Giant (2/5/11)

Thats exactly what I wanted to hear!!
Carton ordered! Cant complain at $46 a carton


----------



## Snowdog (2/5/11)

Wow! $46/24 for Gran Reserva? That's good! I have this when its on the beer menu at Italian restaurants. Quite a good brew!


----------



## [email protected] (2/5/11)

The Giant said:


> Thats exactly what I wanted to hear!!
> Carton ordered! Cant complain at $46 a carton




CCA employee?????

Booz


----------



## Muggus (2/5/11)

Excellent price!
Beer itself is pretty decent, reasonably strong (6.6%?), quite clean and nice malt character, a strong lager of sorts a mai/helles bock of some description if I had catagorise it.


----------



## The Giant (2/5/11)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='769468' date='May 2 2011, 01:28 PM']CCA employee?????

Booz[/quote]

Indeed I am Booz
It does have its perks like cheap beer haha


----------



## [email protected] (3/5/11)

The Giant said:


> Indeed I am Booz
> It does have its perks like cheap beer haha




Agree


----------

